# Is uber still deactivating drivers? Not many posts about this recently.



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

im curious


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Literally 4 post down from yours a driver posted about being deactivated.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Literally 4 post down from yours a driver posted about being deactivated.


I am referring to deactivation due to low ratings. I don't see any posts anymore about that


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think so I saw a 4.58 driver and a 4.63 who drove a Mercedes c class


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I am referring to deactivation due to low ratings. I don't see any posts anymore about that


Read Suerons post.



gsneaker350 said:


> I don't think so I saw a 4.58 driver and a 4.63 who drove a Mercedes c class


They never deactivated for 4.6 and above and that 4.58 is misleading. He could be a new driver or on "probation"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Had a pax today say his previous driver was a 4.3 was giving him the run around. App sais 4 min when he started, then said driver arrived so he went to the curb only for fhe all to say driver is 3 min away. He called and she said she missed a turn on a one way, between 1p min of calling and her driving away and in circles he insisted that she cancel. She wouldnt.

Told him to report her immediate, shes not a long way off from being deactivated. She was either doing it intentionally or was just not cut out to drive for hire.

One less driver on the road. 


Although my new running theory on ratings is that not all pf the ratings that we input in app are holding, i think that's why ratings appear to have gone down.


----------

